# Jon Shafer question for you



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

i realize the up side to a free message board and charging people to be a member is-well a bad idea,but is there a paypal address where we can send/donate a few bucks when we can to help cover the cost of the service, i assume cutter covers most of the cost to provide this board for us or
not that i care but are the cost covered by the sale of the members info ( i have no idea if that is even done)
dont get me wrong im not in the position to send a crap load of money, bmw na and leatherz have been getting the few extra dollars i have but when i have a few dollars to send i would like to help out
god knows how much money i have saved from all the info from Ron Stygar the Maddux Bros. and all who have helped me on tech questions


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

01silz3 said:


> *i realize the up side to a free message board and charging people to be a member is-well a bad idea,but is there a paypal address where we can send/donate a few bucks when we can to help cover the cost of the service, i assume cutter covers most of the cost to provide this board for us or
> not that i care but are the cost covered by the sale of the members info ( i have no idea if that is even done)
> dont get me wrong im not in the position to send a crap load of money, bmw na and leatherz have been getting the few extra dollars i have but when i have a few dollars to send i would like to help out
> god knows how much money i have saved from all the info from Ron Stygar the Maddux Bros. and all who have helped me on tech questions *


Since I just happened to catch this before Jon, let me quick give you a couple answers to your questions....

bimmerfest.com was launched in December of 2001 with the original intent of only being a site that had information about the upcoming bimmerfest events. The site quickly became much more than we had anticipated and has grown into the community it is today. The bimmerfest site is maintained through a terrific partnership between performanceIX (of which I am an owner) and Jon Shafer. All hosting is provided by performanceIX and paid for through the little banner ads in the upper right hand portion of the forums...along with donations from members when we needed to add another server (thanks again everyone!). User information is not sold to any third parties, no worries there. Donations are always very much appreciated and can be sent to [email protected] at any time.

We feel as though this site is still in its infancy and we will be working to release new and exciting features for the community in the near future. If you have any comments/suggestions about the site, please do post them in the newly added Site Suggestions forum. All posts are monitored and many are added to the list of enhancements planned for the site.

Thanks for the kind words in regards to the site and hopefully it will only get better with time.

-- Mark


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

You've got mail buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

i assume this is the paypal account #[email protected] 
am i correct??


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

01silz3 said:


> *i assume this is the paypal account #[email protected]
> am i correct?? *


That is correct :thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I don't do PayPal so I'll drop a check in the mail to the address ya sent me (Why is it Jons home address?) :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

sent a contribution via paypal...information is invaluable from this site! hope to see more in the future!


----------

